# Just checked my credit



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

This is normal and the additional hits won't affect your credit. The dealership submitted your info to their underwriter, who then farmed you out to all their associated lenders to see who would make the best offer ("best" for whom is left as an exercise for the reader).


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be so sure of that. I have 4 inquiries when I got my car loan, all labelled 'hard'. Too many hard inquiries do hurt your credit.. shows desperation for credit, which could mean you need money(not that you do, credit just thinks so).

Regardless, even if there are numerous hard inquiries, they only last 2 years before they are wiped off your report. Granted you will still have your loan out well after that, just keep making the payments ontime and your score will skyrocket.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Actually they will all be listed as one inquiry..even tho they show individually. Any future lender will see why there was so many and will not affect a decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup cars and homes, don't worry about it but if you have 15 credit card inquiries then you have issues. 
Loaners know that when you are shopping for a home or vehicle you will not be going with the first offer. And like Coinneach said, dealers will submit to tons of lenders.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

My understanding is that as long as they run it a bunch of times in one day its fine when applying for a loan. 

If u went to a dealership every day for a week and had them run your credit than would provably not look good

Sent from my YP-G70 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

They will also fall off after 6-9 months and no longer have any effect on your score. 

I probably have 15+ on my current credit report and still am over 750. It's not a big deal and it's not permanent.


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Good to know will wait till the cruze diesel out then I can test this theory.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

'Hard' Inquiries will disappear after 2 years.


----------

